# Canadian Bacon



## bobbygee (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys.I gave canadian bacon a try using a loin @ $2.59 llb.Turned out pretty good but not enough fat and a little bit on the dry side.I think I'll stick with BBB using a shoulder at $1.30.I like that more than using a belly or loin,plus it's cheaper! I made this using what I know works,Bear's  method of curing and Todd's pellet burner with 2/3 hickory and 1/3 maple.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks Great from here, Bobby!!!!

What internal temp did you smoke it to?

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks awesome!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2011)

It looks like some awsome bacon.


----------



## bobbygee (Nov 6, 2011)

Bear, I didnt monitor the internal or extrenal temps.I set the smoker to 100 then unplugged it when I put the meat in.Put it in @ 8 PM and took out this morning at 6AM(not counting the day light saving nonsense,I really wish they would pick a time and stick with it) .Not sure when the pellets ran out, I'm guessing around 5 because the box still was slightly warm inside.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2011)

Well it sure looks good from here!

When I make CB I usually take it to 145 slowly, so you can eat it cold.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

BobbyGee said:


> Bear, I didnt monitor the internal or extrenal temps.I set the smoker to 100 then unplugged it when I put the meat in.Put it in @ 8 PM and took out this morning at 6AM(not counting the day light saving nonsense,I really wish they would pick a time and stick with it) .Not sure when the pellets ran out, I'm guessing around 5 because the box still was slightly warm inside.




Hmm, it doesn't usually get dry from cold smoking, but you're right---it is always lean. Maybe you just like it nice and fatty.

Then again, maybe that reactor was working hard that night???  LOL

It looks great !!

Bear


----------



## eman (Nov 6, 2011)

IMHO Canadion bacon is always dryer than bbb or belly bacon. Just the nature of the cut of pork.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Bobby!

Looks Fantastic!!!

Do you like the results?

CB is very lean compared to BBB.

Slice some up and give it away for gifts along with some smoked cheese

Todd


----------



## venture (Nov 6, 2011)

X2 on Todd.

X2 on Al

I like mine at 145, sliced thin and vac packed.  It us just killer with some smoked cheese for snacks!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

